# Local Concert Reviews



## mjlang (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello Everyone:

I live in Western North Carolina and have started a blog site. It is http://artsreviewsbymaryjane.com and addresses concert reviews, articles, musical research, and also goes into other attractions of this area, such as museums and art galleries and descriptions of neighborhood attractions.

This area is a very popular destination for folks who want to retire. I hope some who read and post here might find this interesting.

Cordially, Mary Jane Lang


----------

